# Synchronisation Palm (Sony Clié) und Mozilla Sunbird



## kercon_nb (6. September 2006)

hallo leute,
ich würde gern wissen, ob bisher einer eine möglichkeit gefunden hat palm mit sunbird zu synchronisieren... wenn ja, würd ich gerne wissen wie...
thx!
kercon_nb


----------



## Reiner Jonas (13. September 2006)

schaust Du hier :
http://linkesoft.de/dimex/fields.html

Mit dem Palm kannst Du nicht direkt syncen nach sunbird
Die CAL-Daten vom Palm Desktop kannst Du mit DIMEX - siehe Link oben
nach icalendar -ics- exportieren , diese Datei dann mit Sunbird 
Importieren - fertig !! 

Edit1: 
dimex ist ein plugin für den Palm Desktop.
leider LöhnWare aber auch kostenfrei siehe einschränkung unten 
Die unregistrierte DIMEX-Version ist für Import/Export/Archivierung auf jeweils 10 Einträge beschränkt. Die registrierte Version hat selbstverständlich keine solche Beschränkung.

Reiner, 
der sich hier extra neu anmelden musste um zu helfen
Bitte liebe Mods macht hier mal nen gast account auf - dann wird auch mehr geholfen
- kein Scheiss   

edit 2 :

kercon!  hoffenlich ereeicht dich das überhaupt noch grübel :-(


----------



## kercon_nb (14. September 2006)

hallo, vielen dank! ich werd mal sehen, wie dies so läuft... ich werde mal testen.
danke! kercon_nb


----------



## Reiner Jonas (19. September 2006)

Noch was!

mit Dimex bin ich nicht so zufrieden und habe weiter gesucht.
dabei hab ich viel geändert ;-)  ich hab mich mit dem google calendar befreundet 
der liegt aufm Server logo bei google . Er gefällt mir sehr gut, dort kannst du
innerhalb deines Kalenders mehrere eröffnen - schau Dir das mal in Ruhe an
der google calendar ist kostenlos - dann weiter (zum alten sync Problem)
Mit einem Tool v. Companionlink  
http://www.companionlink.com/products/companionlinkforgoogle.html
kannst du den Google Calendar mit dem PalmDesktop syncen . das geht wirklich 
wunderbar!! viel besser als Dimex - der Google calendar lässt sich problemlos
mit Mozilla Calendar -das issn plugin für Firefox- syncen . Mozilla calendar ist dem
Sunbird sehr ähnlich - vielleicht geht der sync auch mit Sunbird das hab ich noch nicht 
ausprobiert 

Ich kann dir diesen Weg nur empfehlen -  den google calender kannst Du sogar in
deine Homepage einbinden - so du eine hast.........

Biss denne
Reiner


----------

